# Get out of my way!



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!

I'm curious how ti say in Hungarian: "Get out of my way!".
Could please anybody translate it for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SReynolds

_(Állj) el az utamból!_, _ne állj az utamba!_ and _(állj) félre az utamból__! _are all idiomatic (or so I think). The first and the third options seem to be more literal, the second one is definitely figurative [equivalent to the English collocation _stay out of my way_].


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!


----------



## dzsobacsi

If you need something more rude you can say also:

Tűnj el az útból!
Húzz el!


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!


----------



## Zsanna

Dzsobacsi, welcome to the forum.
I wouldn't say that your versions are rude, they are somewhere around colloquial (but not vulgar). It is not too easy to categorize them. (If people say it who know each other and are of the same rank/social status, especially if they are young, it should not be hurting at all.)


----------



## franknagy

> Húzz el!


This command is a shorted form of "Húzz el, mint a vadlibák!"
= "Fly away as quickly as the wild geese!"

"*Elhúz*" means quick movement away from the speaker, not necessary in the air but on the surface of a highway, too.


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Very interesting!


----------

